# what are you listening to?



## Stratos (Dec 11, 2010)

[youtube]30w8DyEJ__0[/youtube]

brianstorm - arctic monkeys


----------



## Aisling (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, for real :I When the last one of these was locked it wasn't to be funny. It was decided a while ago that these things are just spammy postcount+ threads.
Also why the hell did you make four of these. And [youtube] tags? Sorry, not here. The Preview button is your friend.


----------

